# Drum and Bass!



## BCbakedlife (Apr 7, 2009)

whenever im blazin up, i ALWAYS listen to this newer style of music i found off some friends on a trip to the UK called Drum and bass. not so popular over here in north america, but when your stoned damn is it fun to groove to. 
try listening to some songs by DJ hype when u next spark up...
-Tarantula
-feel no way
-smack my bitch up
-ready or not (everyones gotta love this one)

for those of you who think this music if fucked up and weird, i agree! i usually listen to Avenged sevenfold and guns n roses, motley crue.... etc. we all need sum stoner tunes though eh?giver a shot


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 8, 2009)

Check out http://kunninmindz.com/. Go to downloads, lot's of wobble type stuff. Check out my mix too! http://dnbshare.com/download/Quickie.mp3.html


----------



## shadau (Apr 8, 2009)

BCbakedlife said:


> whenever im blazin up, i ALWAYS listen to this newer style of music i found off some friends on a trip to the UK called Drum and bass. not so popular over here in north america, but when your stoned damn is it fun to groove to.
> try listening to some songs by DJ hype when u next spark up...
> -Tarantula
> -feel no way
> ...



yeah man im from the uk and there is a big DnB scene over here a lot of pillz and that!

i been listening to D&B for a while and its awsum! probs my favorite song of all woulg have to be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLJ6hwsq624

Propper garry'ed tune


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 8, 2009)

hurricanedj909 said:


> check out http://kunninmindz.com/. Go to downloads, lot's of wobble type stuff. Check out my mix too! http://dnbshare.com/download/quickie.mp3.html


yea i love drum and bass im downloading ur mix for my brother cuz my brother mixes drum and bass so we are gonna listen for your fuck ups lol


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 8, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> yea i love drum and bass im downloading ur mix for my brother cuz my brother mixes drum and bass so we are gonna listen for your fuck ups lol



That was a good mix, like how it started from reggae then slowly to the harder shit, I thought overall it had good flow.

Don't think I even heard one bit of slop at all.

One thing, You let every single track breakdown and then after the build up you started mixing the other track in. Every time... Not that it was boring, you just gave the tracks to much alone time..

Heres my most recent mix, not perfect some slop, more just pressed record and mixed.


http://www.dnbshare.com/download/Mix3_31.mp3.html


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 8, 2009)

I can handle SOME drum and bass, but hours upon hours of it is torture. Gotta have melody at some point. Progressive trance on the other hand rules!


----------



## BCbakedlife (Apr 8, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> I can handle SOME drum and bass, but hours upon hours of it is torture. Gotta have melody at some point. Progressive trance on the other hand rules!


hah yeah i can respect that. like i said im more into the rock nd metal, DnB is mainly my blaze tunes


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 8, 2009)

Word. I appreciate the criticsm. It's nice to hear something other than "That was awesome!" & such. I threw that down a few days b4, mostly just tried to fill time with it. I started it when it was bright & sunny but as it went along it got all dark & cloudy then by the end it was full on raining. Here's some shit I did last year. Whole different vibe. I'll check your's out tommorow when I get a chance.
http://dnbshare.com/download/5.25.08.mp3.html


----------



## tone702 (Apr 8, 2009)

try listening to some nice trance when your stoned... http://forum.ah.fm/ nice online trance radio chek it out!


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 8, 2009)

alright sounds good im downloading the other one right now


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 8, 2009)

Older stuff, more mixing, less filler. http://dnbshare.com/download/oldskool.mp3.html


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 8, 2009)

tone702 said:


> try listening to some nice trance when your stoned... http://forum.ah.fm/ nice online trance radio


Sweet! Not to totally hijack the thread, but I'd also recommend listening to Armin Van Buuren's weekly podcast on Itunes or Rapidshare. It's called A State of Trance.

As far as drum and bass, there was a dj I listened to a while back I thought was really good. Goes by the name Curious. If you can find his mix called "Moonstruck" you'll probably dig it.


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 9, 2009)

Not tryin to hype myself up, but here's my trance mix from a while ago. http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e585b05e8e2855c85a3d773badf21430e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 9, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> Sweet! Not to totally hijack the thread, but I'd also recommend listening to Armin Van Buuren's weekly podcast on Itunes or Rapidshare. It's called A State of Trance.
> 
> As far as drum and bass, there was a dj I listened to a while back I thought was really good. Goes by the name Curious. If you can find his mix called "Moonstruck" you'll probably dig it.


I listen to ASOT alot. Saw armin on NYE, best party ever.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> I listen to ASOT alot. Saw armin on NYE, best party ever.


I hate you. J/k That's sick man! So you were in LA for that this year? I spent a lot of time sifting through the videos of that party on YouTube. Looks like it was awesome, but the one thing I hate about those huge indoor parties is how cramped they get, and how hot is gets. When you're rollin' that's the last thing you want. I was supposed to be there, but my grandpa died on Christmas and wasn't able to make it. 


To other guy with the link for the mix, do you have a track listing you could post up with your link? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.

Here's one of mine I did a couple days before Christmas...

This is the track list:

*"Another Day on the Terrace"- Sunlounger

"City Lights" - Sundriver

"Just Be" - Tiesto (Club Mix)

"Clear Blue Water"- Oceanlab

"Lifecycle"- Forerunners

"Elektra"- Super8 & Tab

"Madness" - Bart Claessen & Dave Schiemann (I prefer this Mix)

"Body of Conflict" (Dub Mix)- Cosmic Gate

"Air for Life" - Above and Beyond vs. Andy Moor

"Falling" - Honeyroot

"Man on the Run" - Dash Berlin, Cerf, Mitiska, and Jaren

"Miracle" (Club Mix) - Oceanlab

"Needs to Feel" (Wippenberg Remix)- Ben Lost/ Super8 & Tab

"Forbidden Fruit" - Paul Van Dyk

"Sargasso Sea" - Salt Tank*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E989I5JG


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I live in LA. It was easily the most crowded rave Ive been to. Was running into people all night. But you could just chill in the seats up top. The main dance floor was iridiculous. I was down there for a while, and I swear the walls were sweating it was so hot and crowded. Armin puts on one hell of a show though


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Yeah, I live in LA. It was easily the most crowded rave Ive been to. Was running into people all night. But you could just chill in the seats up top. The main dance floor was iridiculous. I was down there for a while, and I swear the walls were sweating it was so hot and crowded. Armin puts on one hell of a show though


No kidding. Last time I saw him was May last year in SD at a club. Being WAY over 21, I prefer the club crowd now over the all ages events. I don't mean to offend anyone under 21, but it's kind of trippy and fucked up at my age watching teenagers wear the glow in the dark beads, whistles, and not know how to handle their artificial stimulation. Their mishaps and immaturity have ruined countless events in SoCal over the years, and is largely responsible for the lack of any real "underground" raves anymore. Pisses me off. Back in the mid to late 90's that's what it was all about.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I definitely agree with you. Im not a big fan of lil 15 y/o girls running around everywhere. I swear Ive see kids as young as 10, and they were rolling even. That is some pretty fucked up shit. I like the beads though lol. Im not quite old enough to have been partying in the mid 90's, but all my older friends say the rave scene isnt the same.


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry, no list. I did that mix almost 2 years ago.Lucky for you guys there's still something going on. We got 1 club still open and it sucks. It's no bigger than an average fast food joint, but it's split into 2 rooms. Nothing more than an open air drug trade den. Fits maybe 100 & that's standing room only. The tables skip bad when everyone starts dancing.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

hurricanedj909 said:


> Sorry, no list. I did that mix almost 2 years ago.Lucky for you guys there's still something going on. We got 1 club still open and it sucks. It's no bigger than an average fast food joint, but it's split into 2 rooms. Nothing more than an open air drug trade den. Fits maybe 100 & that's standing room only. The tables skip bad when everyone starts dancing.


Damn.............that sucks. Nothing wrong with smaller parties, but phuck. Guess who's seeing Armin spin at Vanguard in LA on Saturday night bitches!!?? 


I'm going to download your mix. It'd be cool to get feedback on mine too, although it's very no frills and I fully admit to being amateur and letting the music do most of the work. Stay cool man.


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm dloading yours now. If there's a track you want in particular, let me know at what time in the mix it is and i'll see what I can do. I used to have it all toghther, but then I moved and everything got jumbled. It's somewhere in here..


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 9, 2009)

New thread started Post up your mix!


----------

